# xbox live



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it down at the moment?


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Not sure but I tried to get onto my account just there through the internet and couldn't get access ??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got a message of microsoft last weds saying it would be off from 9am today for approx 8 hrs. you'll have to wait a little longer to get your ar5e kicked.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> i got a message of microsoft last weds saying it would be off from 9am today for approx 8 hrs. you'll have to wait a little longer to get your ar5e kicked.


PMSL :lol: Hey mr you too funny :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah there was a message when i logged in last night saying it would be down today. should be up by the evening though. not played on COD4 for ages now!


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Me neither at least 25 hours  .


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> yeah there was a message when i logged in last night saying it would be down today. should be up by the evening though. not played on COD4 for ages now!


Feel free to join the rest of the ladies on here feel the POWER of STONECOLD MAGIC :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Feel free to join the rest of the ladies on here feel the POWER of STONECOLD MAGIC :lol:


what was your Death to Kill ratio last night Robbie?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Feel free to join the rest of the ladies on here feel the POWER of STONECOLD MAGIC :lol:


we always end up on the same team, its poor eshrules that gets outcast and lumbered with the yanks.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> we always end up on the same team, its poor eshrules that gets outcast and lumbered with the yanks.


yeah I know...

you should have heard them too.... they weren't very happy at lil' ol' me pinching the flag claim points....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> yeah I know...
> 
> you should have heard them too.... they weren't very happy at lil' ol' me pinching the flag claim points....


f**k em. is there a way we can all end up on the same team? i thought thats what a clan tag did.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> f**k em. is there a way we can all end up on the same team? i thought thats what a clan tag did.


:lol: i thought about saying that but.... 

er... i thought that too, but it never seems to work, i've put you both as preferred players now too...

that server we were on last night was pretty full though, so might not have been able to ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> what was your Death to Kill ratio last night Robbie?


30 kills 4 deaths at 1 point :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ill start a match tonight and call you both in


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i was playing hardcore deathmatch last night, thats very enjoyable.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> i was playing hardcore deathmatch last night, thats very enjoyable.


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Ill start a match tonight and call you both in


good man, i'll be on from about 10.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> good man, i'll be on from about 10.


cool :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> 30 kills 4 deaths at 1 point :thumb:


liar, liar, bum on bloody fire! :lol:

ok for the invite, but I'm at my induction for Masons' tonight chaps, so I'm not sure what time i'll be on though....

I'm off tomorrow though, so i'll be on till quite late :thumb: 
oh, p.s., didnt realise you were all ****neys


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

83 Kills 2 deaths is my best.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> liar, liar, bum on bloody fire! :lol:
> 
> ok for the invite, but I'm at my induction for Masons' tonight chaps, so I'm not sure what time i'll be on though....
> 
> ...


not me mate, dont speak much on xbox though, feel a bit of a *** for some reason.



TeZ said:


> 83 Kills 2 deaths is my best.


2 kills 83 deaths is my best.


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

Im on this game all the time! eshrules, I think I added you recently. Feel free to invite us in to a game next time!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> not me mate, dont speak much on xbox though, feel a bit of a *** for some reason.


well I was listening in the lobby, everyone's like, yeah im from heathrow, staines bla bla....

I'm like, hmmm... do I have the [email protected] to tell them all I'm a northern manc or do i not bother...

i didnt bother 



EssexBoyRacer said:


> Im on this game all the time! eshrules, I think I added you recently. Feel free to invite us in to a game next time!


oh aye... I couldnt remember which forum you were off! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thats not so bad then as long as there's another northerner on there. i'd have stuck out like a sore thumb, "alreet ****er! wheres thi from?"


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> thats not so bad then as long as there's another northerner on there. i'd have stuck out like a sore thumb, "alreet ****er! wheres thi from?"


lmfao, i'm not THAT northern :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> lmfao, i'm not THAT northern :lol:


speak for yourself. i'm as common as clamidia.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to join in at some point. Went on a game that Tez was playing once, and, of course, I was on the other team getting completely owned.  bah humbug! :lol:


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

eshrules - Thanks for inviting me in last night, could only stay for a couple of games as I had to be up at 4am this morning.

Whoever is playing tonight, invite me in pleeeasseeee  Gamertag is TheD1ceMan

By the way, on the free-for-all maps, what are the grenade light beam thingies? I could pick up guns fine.. but have no idea what the hell those grenade ones were.

Dan


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

FocusDan said:


> eshrules - Thanks for inviting me in last night, could only stay for a couple of games as I had to be up at 4am this morning.
> 
> Whoever is playing tonight, invite me in pleeeasseeee  Gamertag is TheD1ceMan
> 
> ...


you mean old school free for all where you have to collect different weapons? they are grenades but you can only carry 2-3 at a time.


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Why does the bar of light coming out of the sky turn red when you walk over it though? Its a timer counting down something... 

/me is confooooosed


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

FocusDan said:


> Why does the bar of light coming out of the sky turn red when you walk over it though? Its a timer counting down something...
> 
> /me is confooooosed


think of them as spawn points for weapons....

it's quite hard for people to totally grasp the difference between current and old school games.. unless you've played an old school game, such as doom or heretic 2, etc etc....

basically, you all start with a basic weapon, everyone the same.

as you run around, you spot those yellow patches, grab the weapon, it goes red until it re-spawns, then it goes yellow, ready for collection..... :thumb:


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I just tried to get online and tested the connection and they said it'd be town till 1700 GMT, so only another hour... Valet Magic I added you as a friend... everyone else add me and prepair to be killed! my gamertag is "Rilldog" And yes, I know it's lame but I didn't set up my live acccount! honestly.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rilstone said:


> Yeah I just tried to get online and tested the connection and they said it'd be town till 1700 GMT, so only another hour... Valet Magic I added you as a friend... *everyone else add me and prepair to be killed!* my gamertag is "Rilldog" And yes, I know it's lame but I didn't set up my live acccount! honestly.


famous last words mate,lol :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Still down


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

they said it would be from 9-5 but the server only booted me out at 10am so i guess they're an hour behind.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Good old M$ , I'm Banned atm anyhow for bad rep so i will be back on Friday :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

TeZ said:


> Good old M$ , I'm Banned atm anyhow for bad rep so i will be back on Friday :lol:


naughty boy. not trying to get a free gamertag change are you?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Had one about 6 months ago lol


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

anyone else able to get on?? mine pops up saying a friend is online but wont let me connect


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah its ****ed.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mine says downloading game settings on cod 4, its been doing it for about 10 mins


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Mines doing the same thing 

I thought this downtime was supposed to be an upgrade, not a ****-up!


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohhh - I think its working now..


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Is yours working mate? mine still isn't. F****n sucks!


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

It was working for about five minutes but then it went again and havn't been able to get on.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

back up and running now......FIIIIGGGHHTTT!


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I think we should all sue them £3million :lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

It's back on now is it?! Excellent!! Ive just finished washing the beastie, having a quick bite to eat and then will be online (Xbox 360) for a good few hours! 

Gametag: Jimm3h add me!


----------

